# Il testimone (Piff): 5^ stagione dal 16 Ottobre su Mtv



## admin (3 Ottobre 2013)

Torna "Il Testimone", una delle trasmissioni più interessanti e riuscite della televisione italiana. La nuova stagione, la numero 5, inizerà il prossimo 16 Ottobre 2013 ed andrà in onda, come al solito, su Mtv alle ore 22,50.

Nel primo episodio Piff sarà a Dubai e incontrerà, tra gli altri, Fabio Cannavaro.

Sul sito di Mtv, sezione On Demand, c'è il promo.


----------



## Sesfips (24 Ottobre 2013)

Le nuove due puntate sul sito di mtv

@Sasfips niente link


----------



## O Animal (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fatto bene, forse il programma meno patinato e più informativo sui paesi esteri che ho visto della tv generalista italiana degli ultimi anni. Dà una bella idea di come siano per noi italiani questi paesi. Ovviamente chi pensa di trasferirsi in quei paesi deve "censurare" tutte le cose top che Piff fa (parlare con Cannavaro, vedere le stanze di lusso degli alberghi, sciare, surfare...) e ascoltare bene quello che dicono le ragazze, l'80% di quello che dicono i ragazzi sono fesserie per vantarsi con gli amici in Italia...

Guardate assolutamente il primo video di Dubai al minuto *34.50* altro che MilanLab... questi curano e allenano i cavalli meglio di ogni società calcistica al mondo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Fatto bene, forse il programma meno patinato e più informativo sui paesi esteri che ho visto della tv generalista italiana degli ultimi anni. Dà una bella idea di come siano per noi italiani questi paesi. Ovviamente chi pensa di trasferirsi in quei paesi deve "censurare" tutte le cose top che Piff fa (parlare con Cannavaro, vedere le stanze di lusso degli alberghi, sciare, surfare...) e ascoltare bene quello che dicono le ragazze, l'80% di quello che dicono i ragazzi sono fesserie per vantarsi con gli amici in Italia...
> 
> Guardate assolutamente il primo video di Dubai al minuto *34.50* altro che MilanLab... questi curano e allenano i cavalli meglio di ogni società calcistica al mondo...



è veramente un bel programma...la cosa magnifica è il tempo libero e la pochissima criminalità che c'è a Dubai e Qatar...le chiavi dell'auto sotto la ruota, portafoglio in macchina...scoccia un po' il traffico e la carta che ti fanno per bere alcool
il pezzo che mi ha fatto morire è stato quando Pif aveva paura di rimanere in mezzo al deserto del Qatar...l'italiano lo tranquillizza subito dicendogli "tranquillo abbiamo il cibo e se la macchina si ferma nel deserto ci vengono a prendere, o qualche cittadino o la polizia"

dopo il Qatar che hanno fatto?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> e ascoltare bene quello che dicono le ragazze, l'80% di quello che dicono i ragazzi sono fesserie per vantarsi con gli amici in Italia...



infatti me lo sono rivisto quell'episodio e la ragazza italiana dice che non c'è la tassa sul reddito e ovviamente l'iva, ma ci sono su tante altre cose mentre il ragazzo Romano dice "nce stanno tasse quà"


----------

